# New WorldMark resorts in Texas



## cotraveller (Aug 21, 2014)

Just received the August WorldMark insider via email. In addition to a blurb on the new units being added at the WorldMark Granby resort, three new resorts in Texas were announced.

WorldMark Hunt - Stablewood Springs Resort, Hunt Texas
WorldMark Galveston, Galveston, Texas
WorldMark Marble Falls, Marble Falls, Texas

All three were listed as opening in 2015.  There weren't a lot of details in the announcement but it looks like they are existing resorts which will be renovated plus new units to be added at the Marble Falls location.  I guess I'll have to get out my map.  I know where Galveston is but not the other two.


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure I'll ever visit Texas, but it's great to know that I now own over there if the need ever arises.

EDIT:  Just pulled mine out of my recycling bin to read it.  A medical arts building is going to be a WM timeshare, lol.  That's a weird one on me, but it saves money, so okay.

WorldMark Granby - Rocky Mountain Preserve

Granby, Colorado
• 16 Presidential “casitas” are in construction as well as a 1,326-square-foot clubhouse near the units with a fitness center and entertainment space.
• Reservations opening this fall for stays beginning early 2015.

WorldMark Hunt - Stablewood Springs Resort

Hunt, Texas
• Part of a 543-acre ranch, this resort includes a swimming complex, fitness center, hiking and biking trails, a fishing pond and more.
• Reservations opening this fall for stays beginning in early 2015.

WorldMark Galveston

Galveston, Texas
• WorldMark acquired the historic Medical Arts building which is currently undergoing a complete renovation to turn the 11-story structure into a beautiful, metropolitan resort by the end of 2015.

WorldMark Marble Falls

Marble Falls, Texas
• Currently only two partially completed buildings exist on site with 16 standard units, but WorldMark has plans to develop additional units in 2015, as well as a check-in building and resort-style pool.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2014)

1,326 sq ft clubhouse --- my first house that I brought at age 22 was 1206 sq ft ... I think 2 handicap bathrooms are almost that big. What else could fit in that small of a space? A 52inch flat panel TV and 2 lounge chairs? 2 pieces of fitness equipment.

Wait --- A check in countertop, a small office and 4 plastic chairs. Plus the 2 handicap bathrooms. And maybe a podium for the parking pass people.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 21, 2014)

Exciting news looks like the Galveston location may have 1 and 2 bedroom units. Nice option for a pre or post cruise stay.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2014)

WVO gets Chicago and New York City

Worldmark gets Galveston TEXAS

Have you ever been to GalvestonTEXAS

Great to be a red headed step child


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 21, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> WVO gets Chicago and New York City
> 
> Worldmark gets Galveston
> 
> ...



Been to Galveston -- multiple times. It was far better than Bay City, TX ... or as known by its slang name of Bay Shitties, TX.

But the real nub would be if the cost of stay in Galveston is as high as the cost of Chicago or NYC....


----------



## sparty (Aug 22, 2014)

presley said:


> Not sure I'll ever visit Texas, but it's great to know that I now own over there if the need ever arises.
> 
> EDIT:  Just pulled mine out of my recycling bin to read it.  A medical arts building is going to be a WM timeshare, lol.  That's a weird one on me, but it saves money, so okay.
> 
> ...



Thought I would check things out at http://www.stablewoodspringsresort.com 

OOPS - Suspended Domain -_This account has been suspended.
Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources._


----------



## sparty (Aug 22, 2014)

presley said:


> Not sure I'll ever visit Texas, but it's great to know that I now own over there if the need ever arises.
> 
> EDIT:  Just pulled mine out of my recycling bin to read it.  A medical arts building is going to be a WM timeshare, lol.  That's a weird one on me, but it saves money, so okay.
> 
> ...



Pic of Arts Building


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2014)

sparty said:


> Pic of Arts Building



I hope I never need lodging in Galveston!


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 22, 2014)

sparty said:


> Pic of Arts Building


Of course, that is an OBVIOUS choice for a resort!


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't know what the area around it is like, but perhaps they're trying to do something like Riverside Suites in San Antonio, where they took the old 1920's Salvation Army building and renovated it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2014)

Renovation of OLD buildings is very expensive - must gain value from the underlying real estate value. Old buildings have stuff known as lead paint, galvanize plumbing, hard to modify cast iron drains, new electric thru out required, room sizes too small for today's usage, that white flakey insulated staff used everywhere up to 1970, VERY big roof problems, bad windows, new egress requirements on re-builds, handicap spaces & access ..... And parking requirements are insane in old historic areas.

But some financial help can be available if you get a historic façade tax credit and/or redevelopment funding. 

But it is LOCATION, LOCATION & LOCATION in real estate -- not exactly a La Belle Maison location or city.


----------



## Great3 (May 14, 2015)

*Any Updates or News????*

Hello All,

Just wondering if anybody heard anything more about the WorldMark in Galveston, how the project is coming along, any projected dates of when it might be availabe other than late 2015, or if the dates have slipped, etc..?

I am really looking forward to be able to book for 2015 if it does become available.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## JohnPaul (May 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Renovation of OLD buildings is very expensive - must gain value from the underlying real estate value. Old buildings have stuff known as lead paint, galvanize plumbing, hard to modify cast iron drains, new electric thru out required, room sizes too small for today's usage, that white flakey insulated staff used everywhere up to 1970, VERY big roof problems, bad windows, new egress requirements on re-builds, handicap spaces & access ..... And parking requirements are insane in old historic areas.
> 
> But some financial help can be available if you get a historic façade tax credit and/or redevelopment funding.
> 
> But it is LOCATION, LOCATION & LOCATION in real estate -- not exactly a La Belle Maison location or city.



FWIW - The Camlin in Seattle took way more money in renovation that the purchase price and it seems to be one of the most popular resorts in the system.


----------

